# Stiff Fins?



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

This is more out of curiosity than anything.

Ratchet's fins seem to be pretty stiff when compared to Moonshoes, Starscream or Mirage. For a crown tail, he has very little web reduction when compared to others, so might this be it?

It's not impeding his movement at all and he flares just fine, but I was wondering as to what might cause this.

He is a tail biter, so I know the ends are still growing back. His water is changed out 4 times a week (4 50% to take care of ammonia and dead plant matter on the bottom, he also bites if he's in a cup) and is between 79-80 consistently.

My water is fairly hard and high in calcium, so might this be a cause?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you mean that they seem more perky, like they're always flared a bit? CTs seem to have that look from what I've seen. I just think it's the way they are.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Nonono. Not that. He does have a flared look to him most of the time.

What I meant was that instead of the webbing being almost soft and flexible like it is for my other crown tails, his seems like it's stiff and unmoving. Not flowy at all.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe it's like a form of callus? You know how you play guitar with your fingers and they develop callus or walk around barefoot for a long period of time? You said he's a tail biter, so maybe his constant biting is making them more 'durable' and stiff to adapt to the constant biting? I don't know how accurate this is as I don't even know if fish can have calluses on their fins... but yeah... it's a brainstorming thought xD I don't see why it wouldn't be possible and it's at least another probable outcome...


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Didn't mean to sound harsh in my last post. Got used to using a chat instead of actual forum posts for a little bit.

Maybe it is possible for the new growth to be stiffer. I'm not worried about it since it doesn't affect his motion at all. I was just curious on my part because I noticed the difference.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

How long has it been that way? Have you had him from a fry? I read something once about some diets that lead to a stiffer caratoid structure in fins


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had him for 5 months now, going on 6. He was young when I bought him though.

He's had previous ammonia damage due to being from Walmart, had ick a few times, and has always been in hard water with me. He started his tail biting a few months ago and has managed to take off half of his tail at the most.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

He has had a rough time of it for sure. Can you put up some pics? Its nice to see another DA on here. Me below 



http://mountaintrout.deviantart.com/


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

He has had a rough time of it for sure. Can you put up some pics? Its nice to see another DA on here. Me below 



http://mountaintrout.deviantart.com/


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm.. is it similar to the pic below? Spyro never has his fins relaxed/clamped down. No matter what he always has his fins straight out as if flaring continuously, even though he isn't. Even during a water change he doesn't collapse them. I just figured that is just how he is, likes to show off 

I don't think there is anything wrong with yours, just how he prefers to be I suppose.
(ignore his old jar.. why the line in the middle)


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

He is beautiful


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He can flex his fins just fine and swims just fine.

It's just that they seem to have more of a quality of cardboard paper than anything. they're pretty rigid all the time (Clamped, relaxed, and flared)














don't mind the giant dip in the middle of his tail. It never grew back there, so I'm guess he wants to be a double tail in his head.

So instead of his fins being like silk, they're like cardboard paper (If that makes any sense as an example).


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm at a loss for reason. He seems healthy and happy enough. Beautiful


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He's definitely a diva. If there's a plant in his way, he'll freak out and break a chunk off. How dare that plant be where it always was.

He was really beautiful before the tail biting happened. All of his rays were ncie and straight.

Here's the before tail biting:


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Before the tail biting? Was there any specific thing that triggered him to bite his tail?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I kept the light on too long for his liking. Woke up the next morning and he decided some of his tail needed to come off.

His next episode with it was when he decided he didn't like the girl next to him, so he took off half of his tail. He lives solitary now for that reason and really hasn't gone into it again.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Some Bettas have thin fins while others have thicker ones. Most people I know prefer them thicker/stiffer, specially CT. In fact they line breed to make fins stiffer.

Your guy seems to have rather thick fins so when he took off his rays, they look more stiff, rigid (?).


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a good possibility. I never knew that about crown tails.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure about this because I'm not into CT. Thin fins when not cared for properly may curl .... well actually thick fins would too but I think thin fins curl easier. Anyway, people prefer their CT to show their ray and web reduction at all times - which is not possible if it were thin .... thin fins tend to "fall" downwards when not flaring while thick fins can maintain their form when not flaring.


----------

